# Never had a back problem, now a herniated disc...Aargh



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

Thankfully I've never had a regular back problem, sometimes a sore back after an epic ride or tons of yard work but that's it. Going back about 10-12 weeks I was doing tons of yard work during the more covid constrained times (carrying 4x4's, 5/4x16, etc) but also doing a lot of large machine-related work at work. 

Anyway, started getting sciatica, sharp/shooting pain down my leg when I turn a certain way, not too much of a big deal, but then it started affecting my riding. Think my leg isn't putting down as much power which makes the other leg work harder and makes my rides "feel" harder than they should although I have no sharp pains while riding.

Doc orders x-ray and sees a bulging disc and degenerative something or other and orders an MRI. The MRI shows a herniated disc down low and I'm waiting to see a neuro doc to see about options/treatments, but in the meantime would like to ask for other experiences. 

I've read that 90% of the time it takes care of itself which sounds promising, assuming it goes away/diminishes by winter, would core work help?
How long did it take for you to clear?
Thanks.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Stretch. It’s amazing what stretching does for my my sciatica. Simple stretch like bending over and trying to touch my toes and just hold that pose.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Okay so your back sent out a signal flare. you got the message. What does it mean.

degenerative discs are not reversible. Its dehydration of the disc mostly from age and use.

a bulge and herniation are diff. Herniations can resolve as in relax away from the nerve impingment. But bulges are a result of the degenaration. You can herniate a young back.

the best surgery is an artificial disc to restore mobility and vertebral spacing. Fusion is a stop gap that spreads the problem to the next disc about five years later. Especially on the lumbar.

never lift and twist.

you absolutely are experiencing power loss from nerve impingment.

https://www.chirogeek.com/disc degeneration/discDegenOne.html

this is a great site and it helped me a ton.

also the spinal kinetics M6 is the best product out. IME

good luck and let us know how it goes


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Simple stretch is to hang your feet over the end of the bed and hook your heels. Then skootch back a little bit and relax into the traction you Just created

Use a mat on the floor and tennis balls or other to apply spot pressure. This can release spasms. Use two balanced on the left and right sides. Skootch yourself down and roll them along. 


On the gluteus maximus you can pull the knees up to your chest and stretch out to get some relief. 

Im sure there are many others. 

Dr. Clavel in spain for the adr surgery. 

Remember any surgery that doesnt result in returning your body to its original condition is a patch and will lead down a bad path. 

Only adr restores your natural range of motion and vertebral spacing.

do i think you need surgery. Only a dr can tell you that. But i want to warn you early to get a good understanding of this on your own. Then you can better avoid any problems along the way


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

When I herniated my L5/S1 in 2000 I feared it was the end of the world.

It wasn’t.

In fact 15 months later I won my age division in a 100 mile mountain bike race. A race that included over 17,000’ elevation gain. Second place came in a hour and a half behind me.

How?

When I herniated my disc, I asked my doc if I’d ever be able to ride a bike again. He said, “We’ll have to wait and see.”

Once the sciatica went away (weeks) I started doing everything right. Posture. Prescribed stretches. Everything.

I bought a recumbent bike and rode it for 4 months. I was NOT going to give up cycling. After 4 months, I found I could ride an upright bike again. I was fastidious about bike fit like never before.

I found that riding actually helped my back. I took up singlespeeding. As crazy as this may sound, it was the best. Maybe it’s all the standing while riding, I dunno but the 2nd year I singlespeeded that 100 mile race & did fine.

All I’m saying is even though your disc will never heal, the effects of the damage can be mitigated. Stay positive. Pay attention to posture. Do your stretches religiously.

Speaking of stretches, I found that some prescribed stretches made my back feel worse while others made my back feel better. I ditched the former and doubled up on the latter. My personal savior was the cobra stretch. 20 years later I still do it.

Hang in there. You’ll be fine.
=sParty


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2013)

I had had a sore back for years from lots of use and abuse, but it just came and went so I ignored it. Then in 2009 while trying to get some fitness for ski season, I went for a particularly hard fast run on a treadmill, the next day my back really hurt with sciatica type pain. Over the next week I started to lose strength in one leg and pretty soon I couldn't stand on my tippy toes with that leg and had significant lose of push power. At that point I thought I might need help. 

After an MRI my Neurosurgeon said I had degenerative discs in my low back and a herniation at L5/S1, he seemed to think it had been herniated for some time. He said he sees this everyday and most times they will resolve themselves and be manageable pain-wise but, he was quite concerned about the lose of strength. He recommended a micro discectomy, and said the pain would go away but no guarantees on the strength issues. I was freaked at this point as I was in my early 50s and couldn't imagine not having two good legs. I opted for the surgery. The pain went away immediately but he said it will take time for the nerve to regenerate to regain any strength. After about 4 months I was probably back to 90% and then another couple months I was 100%. I was riding and skiing 6 months after with no issues since.

I'm not a real proponent of surgery, but it worked for me. I think pain is one thing but when you start to have lose of strength, its a different situation. Listen to your doctors and slow down and think before you lift anything remotely heavy. Best of luck.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Sparticus said:


> ...I found that riding actually helped my back. I took up singlespeeding. As crazy as this may sound, it was the best. Maybe it's all the standing while riding, I dunno but the 2nd year I singlespeeded that 100 mile race & did fine....


I agree with Sparticus.

I put my continued ability to put in long rides and general level of fitness down to riding singlespeed.

There's not many pleasurable activities that will work so much of your body*. It's not like riding a geared bike because you're out of the saddle a lot and you're using core muscles that most cyclists never do.

I doubt the fitness industry will ever endorse it though, because all those gadgets they want to sell will become obsolete.

Surely it's about time health researchers took a serious look at this aspect of cycling though. I'm 75 and if I look at "age appropriate" exercises they seem to consist of waving your arms about and practising getting out of a chair.

Of course single speed riding can be hard, but it's not as hard as people think. Most of it is technique which a new rider will instinctively master within weeks, and it's simple common sense to get off and walk when the hill is so steep that you feel like you'll rip something.

And it's bullshit that it's bad for the knees. Sitting in one position spinning at a narrow range of cadence is worse.

*Another one is surf kayaking.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

Thanks for the great words, very encouraging.
I've had sciatica before due to an inflammed piriformis and was doing some of these stretches already because I 'ass'umed I had the same thing, and yes, many of them do help.
I thought surgery was a last resort but after hearing sparty I think a recumbent is a last resort. 
Thanks all.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

I have one herniated disc and bulging disc, too. Both down way low. Happened in my 20s and am now 58.

I have never had surgery and found stretching and swimming helped immensely. 

While I may feel stiff, or sore, my bike riding has not been affected. I pound the trails. 

You can learn to live around it and enjoy riding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomboyjr (Jul 16, 2009)

Been there, done that. I had surgery for L4-5 back in 2000. But my issue was that a piece of the disc had popped off and was rubbing the Sciatic, causing pain. Once they took that out, things got better. 

I'll second the motion about stretching. Sometimes I can feel my back 'going out', and if I stretch, take it easy, and take 4 advil at a time, I can nip it in the bud in a few days. As opposed to a week or 2 of being sore.

I got a chuckle out of 'dont lift and twist'. As a firefighter, that describes what we do with the water-filled hose at a fire. Before I retired, I threw my back out a few times over the years after the surgery doing that.

I also know that staying active has helped me immensely from re-occuring back problems.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

tomboyjr said:


> I'll second the motion about stretching. Sometimes I can feel my back 'going out', and if I stretch, take it easy, and take 4 advil at a time, I can nip it in the bud in a few days. As opposed to a week or 2 of being sore.
> 
> I also know that staying active has helped me immensely from re-occuring back problems.


Similar situation here....however, I've gotten super lax with my core work and stretching routine. I'm otherwise active and fit, if I say so myself.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

I have had two back surgeries. As others have said above, it comes down to how you handle it. My process after the second surgery has been;

1. Stretching - Every night before bed for 15 minutes. Nothing complex and it is important to not "over" stretch. Don't push it otherwise you will cause even more issues.

2. Core Strength - Minor improvements make a huge difference here. Again, nothing complex, crunches, planks and some simple yoga poses do the trick. 5-10 minutes per day max.

3. Foam Roller/Lacrosse Ball - This is critical. The pain you feel with sciatica, etc is not nerve pain. It is muscle cramping from being triggered by the nerves (body protects itself by tightening the muscles). Foam roller is great for broad muscle relaxation like quads, glutes, low back etc. Use the lacrosse ball against a wall for more point massage specifically in the glutes, low back and between the shoulder blades.

This process has gotten me through the last 12 years with less pain than the previous 20. Happy to answer any specific questions that anyone has about this stuff.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Me too....

I've had some bad times with my low back, sciatica, pinched nerve, compressed discs, herniated discs, degenerative discs... ugh. I used to get a pinched nerve, sciatica like once a year, and a couple of weeks of taking it easy and stretching always got me back to normal. Then, I blew out a disc while landing off a tiny 3 ft drop, and couldn't mtb for almost 2 years awhile back. It moved out of place when I manualed off the top and squished like a jelly doughnut when I landed. I have avoided surgery thus far, but it seems inevitable at some point. It still gives me problems sometimes. 

Daily stretches, core work, proper spine alignment - sitting, standing, bending, lifting, sleeping - have become almost second nature to me at this point, and absolutely key to staying well. Like others, I'm so in tuned to how my back feels now, that I know when it is funky, and about to slip or pinch a nerve. Most of the time I can mitigate it with stretches that put it back in place along with muscle relaxers or advil.

When I inevitably do pinch a nerve, a round of steroids and muscle relaxers starts to get me back on track, along with copious stretching to get it to pop back into place, and then being careful for a couple of weeks. Going to the physical therapist for some TENS treatments can ease pain, and learn proper stretches and exercises to help your condition was important. 

Proper stretching before and after going on rides is important for me now too. I have to warm up more on the bike before I start letting it rip and jumping around. Getting old...

Good luck.


----------



## coyotegulch (Jun 25, 2008)

Go see a physical therapist with a knowledge of cycling and get professional assistance. Its no different that making an investment in any other aspect of your cycling habit.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

My L4-L5 disk got me kicked out of ROTC during the Vietnam war so not all bad. But, bad enough. In those days, the solution of choice was a laminectomy. It worked ok for removing the immediate disability, but it also caused me to have two more surgeries over the years to deal with scar tissue. It also ended my penchant for long mountaineering climbs about 15 years later when it became apparent that I couldn't carry a 60 pound pack anymore. About ten years after that, I had to give up backpacking entirely and now rough camp only from canoes or sled pulled by skis.

Some advice. Get a good physical therapist to work through stretching and strengthening. Do not get surgery until you've suffered for at least a year without anything else helping because the surgery will be a real injury to your spine. As others have said, avoid surgeries that ridgidize the spine like the plague because they will cause additional disk problems at the top and bottom of the spinal fusion. 

Develop strategies for lifting that do not cantilever the weight out front. Learn to say no when someone asks you to lift something heavy. Practice team work lifting with your spouse or friends. Get wheels for your boats, a dolly for moving boxes, and a skyhook and winch for lifting (Just kidding on that one, too bad).

And, avoid opiate painkillers. Back pain has been an entry to addiction for many people.

My experience has shown me that I did not become a couch slug after the problems and I've had 51 years of biking, skiing, hiking, paddling, and farm work since the first surgery.

Good luck and stay angry with the damn back.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Lots of great advice here.

Micro discectomy is not too bad of a surgery. 

the Dont bend and twist thing Is really important. 

this summer i met some kids hiking on the trail. 20’s a smaller kid was carrying a bigger kid, like 180lbs, on his back and i tore into them!!! Went so far as to Show them my Surgery scar. Scared them good. 


as others have said, the more we stay mobile, the better we feel. 

I often will pedal the bike in the garage and do standing figure eights. One car garage and winter outside. This helps engage the core and focus on balance. Its not easy to do. But you get better. Switch directions, etc. Hint a quick rear brake dab can correct the line. 

Some nsaids are good. I had some luck with Naproxen rapid.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

To the OP:

All the opinions in the world will not answer your question because your problem is unique to you.

Do all the responsible stuff like anti inflammatories, icing, stretching, and go see someone if it doesn’t improve in a reasonable period of time.

I think access to anonymous opinions on the Internet has really screwed up people’s approach to managing problems.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

Nurse Ben said:


> To the OP:
> 
> All the opinions in the world will not answer your question because your problem is unique to you.
> 
> ...


I know what you're saying but I think most people are just trying to gather information about real-world experiences other than the text-book recommendations of Web-MD and the like. 
It's not everyday I talk to a neurosurgeon so if I, or anyone, can arm themselves with a little more info about questions to ask when I do see one, I fail to see the harm.
My feelings were pretty grim about my future riding when talking with people at work (that don't ride) but am now much more encouraged thanks to everyone's help.


----------



## tomparker (Mar 1, 2013)

I have had two back surgeries and since adding single speed riding and yoga to my routine, I have been mostly pain free with good mobility. The point isn't that SS and yoga are the right thing for you; rather, address your core strength, alignment and stress in whatever way works for you. 

This anonymous internet advice is separate, however, from dealing with the acute situation you have now. Follow the medical professional's advice and don't try to take shortcuts.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

tomparker said:


> I have had two back surgeries and since adding single speed riding and yoga to my routine, I have been mostly pain free with good mobility. The point isn't that SS and yoga are the right thing for you; rather, address your core strength, alignment and stress in whatever way works for you.
> 
> This anonymous internet advice is separate, however, from dealing with the acute situation you have now. Follow the medical professional's advice and don't try to take shortcuts.


Yoga is highly recommended.


----------



## JimSF (Aug 7, 2020)

*Inversion Table*

There's a lot of good info hear and the stretching is definitely the key. I have a bulging disc and when I stretch regularly, it keeps it under control. This includes using a foam roller as well. One thing I didn't see mentioned yet was an inversion table which I've been using for maybe 5 minutes in the morning 3-5 days a week for the past 14 years or so. If you haven't tried one, check it out.



upstateSC-rider said:


> Thankfully I've never had a regular back problem, sometimes a sore back after an epic ride or tons of yard work but that's it. Going back about 10-12 weeks I was doing tons of yard work during the more covid constrained times (carrying 4x4's, 5/4x16, etc) but also doing a lot of large machine-related work at work.
> 
> Anyway, started getting sciatica, sharp/shooting pain down my leg when I turn a certain way, not too much of a big deal, but then it started affecting my riding. Think my leg isn't putting down as much power which makes the other leg work harder and makes my rides "feel" harder than they should although I have no sharp pains while riding.
> 
> ...


----------



## Manicmechanic (Sep 7, 2020)

As someone who has been dealing with back problems for over 3 decades, I can also highly recommend an inversion table! I had back surgery @ 10 years ago, and was OK for @ 2 years, but then I was right back where I started. Herniated, bulging, degenerated discs, I have it all. To the point where it has caused nerve damage in both legs. (peripheral neuropathy) As a last resort, I had a spinal stimulator implanted a couple years ago.
Oh yeah, I just had both hips replaced a few months ago too. Yet I still get out and ride as much as I can. I don't do crazy stuff anymore, and I'm not going to be riding the A-line at Whistler, but I still have fun. I can honestly say that my inversion table was the best $300 I've ever spent! I would say to avoid surgery as long as you can, and don't give up!


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Lotsa good suggestions here, but I'd add look for a good acupuncturist in your area. Done correctly, it works wonders.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I've often wondered about those inversion tables. The idea makes sense, but seemed like you'd need to spend a lot of time upside down for it to make a difference. Might have to give one a shot. I've seen the infomercials on TV for one. 

I've also seen those traction machines some PT's use, but never had the opportunity. That looks like it could really stretch you out.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

Inversion tables and hanging boots sound like a great low tech answer to disk issues. However, going upside down increases the blood pressure in you head dramatically and greatly increases the chances of a stroke or burst anurism. I've used the Saunders back stretch device from Kaiser and it seems to help but that my have just been time doing its thing.

Go easy on hanging upside down and avoid strokes.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

I saw the neuro-doc and left feeling very optimistic, he said it was a herniated disc but that I wasn't a good candidate for surgery since he believes I'll heal up fairly soon.
He examined me and went through the MRI results with me and said I had 4 choices...Do nothing and basically it'll heal on it's own, take these nerve-dulling pills (lyrica), get an epidural shot for a longer relief until it heals, and finally surgery to relieve pressure on the nerve, but as I said, he didn't think it was a good idea and I wholeheartedly agree.

He basically left me with "Don't do anything dumb" and I asked him if that was a challenge? 

I chose those lyrica pills although I don't feel like they're doing much. I do feel like the issue is getting better though, the pain is still there but is changing where it is on my leg.

Thanks to all for the encouraging words.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

The PT traction machines and the inversion devices do roughly the same thing, but the trick is in the degree to which you use them MORE is usually not BETTER. 
But with care, inversion traction can really help lots in de-impinging nerves, and once the inflammation from that is reduced, PT-type strengthening exercises can make it possible to avoid many surgeries. 
You do need expert guidance, though.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

The PT traction machines and the inversion devices do roughly the same thing, but the trick is in the degree to which you use them MORE is usually not BETTER. 
But with care, inversion traction can really help lots in de-impinging nerves, and once the inflammation from that is reduced, PT-type strengthening exercises can make it possible to avoid many surgeries. 
You do need expert guidance, though.


----------



## lylo (May 11, 2015)

I live this everyday. 1 major tear (L4-L5) and 2 small small tears (L3-L4 & L2-L3. Also have moderate degenerative disk disease. In my early 40s. Alot of good advice here but I'll tell you what has worked for me.

I personally avoid shots and pain meds. Pain and soreness is how your body communicates that you did too much or went too far. I want to know that so I can adjust accordingly and masking would give me a false sense of security and be a recipe for making things worse, faster IMO.

Morning and/or nightly yoga and stretching with the caveat that I have to be really careful with forward folds and spinal twists. Liberally use props (blocks, straps, bolsters, etc.). Yoga with Adrienne free on Youtube has great gentle glasses.

Foam roll, lacrosse balls, and massage gun for DIY soft tissue work.

I try to see a great sports massage therapists (not a franchise therapist) once or twice a month.

I have a great PT who does manual therapy and can give a full body mobility workup and identify any muscle imbalances elsewhere that I need to correct. Everything is connected and staying as mobile, flexible and injury free as possible is paramount for me. I just see them as needed.

I ride a Carbon Full-Suspension for everything. Increase mileage incrementally. Take rest days.

I try to avoid long car rides / road trips as much as possible. I'm always shocked at how much the low frequency vibration beats me up over time. When I do go on road trips, I bring all my stretching and mobility toys and use them in the car, on breaks, and at the end of day and morning.

Sleep in a position that relieves back pressure (pillow under knees when on back, pillow between knees when on side).

Cross train with low impact / core centric exercises. Swimming and free pilates videos on Youtube are great.

*I TRY NOT TO MAKE IT WORSE*. You don't have to give up on life but you do have to make adjustments. I ski groomed greens and blues vs. blacks, moguls or backcountry. Ride gravel and XC type trails, not lift service downhilling that has greater impacts and higher chance of crashing, etc. I follow MD and PTs guidance as far as any loaded weight training. I don't help people move and am careful with yard work and picking up kids 

The Treat Your Back Book by Robin Mckenzie is great. I took deep dive into my scans and reports to understand my injury b/c disc injuries can vary quite a bit.

I keep an eye on this: https://www.discgenics.com/ It is showing alot of promise and is in its final clinical trials. This is not the same as the strip mall stem therapy snakeoil that is non-FDA approved and currently out there.

Doing all of this is time consuming, tedious, takes discipline and is not cheap. It is worth it though to keep doing things I love. The alternative is live a sedentary life in constant pain and/or relying on pain meds. The bottom line is I have a permanent injury and condition that will naturally get worse over time (barring the stem cell therapy). That was sobering when I finally accepted that. It's always in the back of my mind everyday, and I take it into consideration for everything I do.

Just my 2cents


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

3 surgeries on L4/L5 in 3 years. I just had these adorable titanium nuggets removed a month ago and won't be needing them anymore if you'd like to borrow them.


----------



## Gene Hamilton (Oct 8, 2013)

Back pain is a killer! This *video has 2 quick tips *that will save your back and allow you to climb with more comfort and more power! I've also found this book to be incredibly helpful: 
*Foundation: Redefine Your Core, Conquer Back Pain, and Move with Confidence *
by Eric Goodman and Peter Park
The exercises in this book fixed 16 years of back pain and are the sole reason I can still ride for more than a half hour without major pain.
Hope this is helpful!


----------

